# Fly tying



## fishmounter (Dec 28, 2017)

When I was a teenager, someone bought me a basic Fly Tying kit.  I already just loved fishing, so learning how to tye flies was great!  It's kind of like knowing how to ride a bike or playing the drums.  It all comes back very quickly if you haven't done it in a long time. With the flies, there's so many patterns, feathers and furs for the various flies, not to mention the kinds of hooks used and all the different sizes.  Then of course you need to learn how to fly fish.  And that is another form of a hobby that is an art in itself.  Anyone here tie flies for hobby or profit?


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 28, 2017)

At one time.  No longer.  I had the Thompson vice.  

I had access to a lot of 'fur' from deer and moose.

Have you ever tied a Muddler Minnow?  The world record for Brook Trout was set in a small village close to me.

Fly fishing isn't easy right off the bat.  It's like learning the golf swing.  I caught a fish on my first fly fishing cast.

It didn't get past the dock I was fishing from and fell right beside me and a fish pounced on it from under the dock.


----------

